# Opera in Star Trek Voyager



## tchaikovsky (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry for the silly title, but I am not familiar with opera even though certain songs from voyager series have been really good. This one in particular 



 what is it?

Also, can someone point to songs of this style?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Questa o Quella, Rigoletti, by Verdi


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Man, I'd kill to hear a real Klingon Opera


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

That fragment was pretty funny


----------

